# building up my goat



## Mountainfarms (Feb 3, 2015)

Goatzilla vs Purina show chow, any info appreciate.


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have never tried goatzilla or purines show chow, but If you are wanting muscle, I would recommend purines champion drive, if you are wanting fat I would recommend purine power fuel.


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

Purina*


----------



## Mountainfarms (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, amanda2017, yep, im a man cant spell (lol).


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

Mountainfarms said:


> Thanks, amanda2017, yep, im a man cant spell (lol).


You spelled it right! It was my phone that can spell


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

Its not on your list but we saw a big difference after we started using Moorman's Showtec Aminogain. It's made by ADM and I think it's a bit cheaper than purina.


----------

